# Great Outdoors, here we come



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

We have a new 28 rss, hard to find, harder to make a deal. Couldn't be happier.

In case anyone asks, don't send your friends to CA to buy an Outback. The 28 RSS we bought had not even hit the lot yet. I had called 4 other stores, one in Sacramento sold 2 of the 3 they had on Saturday & the third was pending. The other stores, '8-12 weeks at best', is all I got from them.The Sacramento dealer would have allowed me to give him a $1000 deposit just in case the buyer fell out. What a deal, eh? Yesterday I just happened to call the local dealer in Fresno to find out when they might be getting one in & by God's grace he had gotten one in just a few hours earlier. Went in today to make it happen.

The deal went something like this:

Sales Dope: Here's the price...

Me: Here's my price...with the Equalizer Hitch & Sway

Manager: Here's my price + a little more cash down

Me: Hey I can go down the road & beat this

Manager: "They don't have any down the road, you've already looked & it is taking 8-10 weeks to get another. It's the hottest time of the season to by an RV, you don't want to let your kids down & your just under 20% below MSRP, & it's better to stay local"(+ he already knew I'm well acquainted with the local service manager)

Me: Good points, (and verified by my own fact gathering) throw in a power tongue jack along with that hitch & I'll feel better about your price.

Manager: Done. Congratulations

Me: (Under my breath) Holy cow, I'm an Outbacker.

So...now it's ours. Will schedule the PDI tomorrow & it should be ready in about a week.

I know there's a lot of talk about these great deals & all but I did my homework, called as many dealers as possible, looked at similar floorplans from different manufacturers, looked at RV Wholesalers & have read every post on this site over the last 6 months. Did I get the best price of anyone here? Certainly not, am I happy with what I got for the money and at the time I got it. Absolutely!!

Here's how I see it. I may not have gotten the very best deal, I probably could have waited out the summer & paid some good $$ less. But, we love this rig, I have 4 daughters & a wife that are dying to hit the road this summer. We've saved long & hard for this during the past year & we feel blessed with the chance to get one right now.

So, we're not going to be bragging up how we got the best deal but I can promise everyone that no family is going to enjoy their Outback any more than we are and that's something to feel good about.

Thanks for all the pre-purchase advice & you can bet that I'm looking forward to more help in the post-purchase phase.

The only thing that really bothers me about all of this is how completely addicted I have become to this board.

Holla Back

dp


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome & Congrats









I think the only thing that made it where we could "go down the road and get one" was because it was 4-5 weeks ago and we called made the deal via phone... but the local guy was stead fast in not matching the one 4 hours away. 
We love ours and would have prefered to buy local (dealer was only 10 minutes from the house). 
But we have our ((((Outback))))









Do you have a PDI list? It is SO worth it. Take your time, don't let them rush you.

Many happy camping trips await you sunny

Holy cow ... your an Outbacker


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL loved your write up.

In a few years it really won't matter how much you paid... what matters if you get out and use it. Sounds like you're happy with it and that's really all that matters. Its very hard to compare prices from area to area due to shipping costs and other taxes and fees that dealers have, but it all comes down to what the dealer can sell it for in the end and how far you might be willing to go to save a few.

Enjoy the PDI process and don't let them rush you through it, take your time and make sure they show you how things operate and that you have plenty of time to check quality areas (as discussed on this board) to make sure your unit is as good as can be out the door.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

dp,
Congratulations!! Without knowing the numbers, seems to me that you got a pretty good deal. At least it sounds like you were treated fairly. Like Y-Guy said, the thing that matters is to get out and use it. As much as we love them, the Outbacks are just tools to make memories with. Go make some!!
















Happy camping

Gary


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

DP,

Well done on your new TT. Sure sounds like you've done your homework and can now enjoy the results of your effort. Now get out there ans start havin' fun!

Greg


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

TM4:
Welcome to Outbackers! We're new to this gig, too, and probably didn't make the best deal on our Outback, but just love it. The little kinks are working out as we go, but we had the same experience when we purchased our new house 12 years ago....it takes some patience and understanding, and things will all come out fine.

This past weekend, we survived a raging storm in the Outback, the weekend was a total washout, but we met a couple in the space next to us (also newbie campers) that we feel will be friends and camping buddies for a long time.

Enjoy your new Outback and look forward to the many wonderful family experiences you will have. action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

DP,

Congrats, I will be getting mine this Friday. Can't wait.

When I went into my dealer I told him I was shopping around. I also told him that I realize he has to make a living, just give me your best price and we will go from there. I believe I got a fair deal for my trade-in and new 28BHS. Now I am only concerned with getting out and enjoying it.









Part of my deal was to not pay the dealer prep and shipping costs. It was also cheaper for me to get the WD hitch myself. Everyone has different opinions for a great deal, but like it was said before, if you are happy, that is all that matters. I am happy with mine, and happy for you, the more Outbackers the better.

Whew, that sure is a lot of women in that RV, I wish you the best.

Happy camping.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well said, everyone. If you feel you got what you wanted...it was a deal!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow I did not know they were that scarce







. I was at the dealer in Colton yesterday for a warrentty part, the latch that holds the slider on the inside broke. They said no problem and are having it shipped to me. Anyway they had two 28rss on the lot, maybe they are tring to corner the market. Also saw a Zepplin 30', very nice but I still like the Outbacks. Have fun camping, Kirk


----------

